# I Need A huge PC Case!Bigger the Better!HELP!



## DRDNA (Feb 22, 2009)

Okay TPU ,I am so aggravatingly out of room in my case !The only reason I have not ordered my other HD4870X2 is because of my case being packed already! As it stands right now I have three of my four (Raid 0) harddrives in a cage in the 5.25 bays with my Blu-Ray player and one of the Harddrives is in the actual harddrive bays(This is the harddrive that is in the way of the Next HD4870X2)....
       SO Now I want a Huge case ! It doesn't matter if its tower style or  case(desktop) style....any design is worth a look ! I would prefer NOT to spend $200ish , but if the case is really worth it then maybe ...so please people some suggestions and recommendations is what I am looking for here..Links...to sales I can get here in the good ole USA Thank you in advance TPU as you all have never ever let me down!!

Anything being sold here and brought to my attention is worth a look as well!

Bigger is better for me in this case ... lol ...Ironic!


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 22, 2009)

The antec 1200 is quite massive but I'm sure there are better cases out there. I am about to install a 4870X2 to bench so I will take pictures.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 22, 2009)

Heres the Cooler Master Cosmos:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119150

Has tons of room inside, and i here its a great case, well worth the $200


----------



## G@dn!q (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811160026
I have the same and i'm pretty happy with it. It's a bit difficult for cable managment tho. and if you planing to get some WC you have to put it on the top of the case(wierd!). otherwise it' big enough. 670mm tall. LOL


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 22, 2009)

space = haf 932


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 22, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> The antec 1200 is quite massive but I'm sure there are better cases out there. I am about to install a 4870X2 to bench so I will take pictures.



Nice but I think I would prefer the bays to face the side of the case as it keeps things in the bays away from the mobo..



CDdude55 said:


> Heres the Cooler Master Cosmos:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119150
> 
> Has tons of room inside, and i here its a great case, well worth the $200


Same as above I would like to see the bays face towards the case side ...I know this doesn't look as neat but again it keeps the bay stuff from hindering the mobo stuff.


----------



## wolf2009 (Feb 22, 2009)

i have a coolermaster sniper for sale soon. let me know


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 22, 2009)

G@dn!q said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811160026
> I have the same and i'm pretty happy with it. It's a bit difficult for cable managment tho. and if you planing to get some WC you have to put it on the top of the case(wierd!). otherwise it' big enough. 670mm tall. LOL


WOW this one is pretty awsome! PSU placement is a little strange!But the more I look at this the more I like it !



LittleLizard said:


> space = haf 932



This one has everything I am looking for to and is awsome!



wolf2009 said:


> i have a coolermaster sniper for sale soon. let me know



Sorry this one has the 3.25 bays facing the mobo and in the end would frustrate me...It is nice though.


----------



## viczulis (Feb 22, 2009)

Transformer Case is huge plus cheap and bays are on side.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=transformer+case


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 22, 2009)

G@dn!q said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811160026
> I have the same and i'm pretty happy with it. It's a bit difficult for cable managment tho. and if you planing to get some WC you have to put it on the top of the case(wierd!). otherwise it' big enough. 670mm tall. LOL



Alright I think I will be buying this one...it looks like cable managment will be rough...nothing some backplate cut outs couldnt fix , also no plexi side panel ....So can anyone recomend a style like this that maybe even better or bigger?


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 22, 2009)

viczulis said:


> Transformer Case is huge plus cheap and bays are on side.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=transformer+case



WOW this has it all and is cheap ...looks like cable management would be easy too and has a side case plexi too hmmm its now this one or maybe this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811160026


----------



## RevengE (Feb 22, 2009)

Coolermaster Cosmos S I have way more room than I need and it's huge.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 22, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Coolermaster Cosmos S I have way more room than I need and it's huge.



I do like this case allot but I really am finished with bays 3.25 bays that face the mobo...I get too frustrated with them.Thank you though!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 22, 2009)

It has to be the Thermaltake Mozart


----------



## RevengE (Feb 22, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> I do like this case allot but I really am finished with bays 3.25 bays that face the mobo...I get too frustrated with them.Thank you though!



I agree that annoyed me as well. Otherthan that it is by far the nicest case I have ever owned or been around.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 22, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> It has to be the Thermaltake Mozart



Interesting design and if it wasnt 35% shorter I would really consider it .

qoute from > http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...ODE=NEXTAG&cm_mmc_o=2mHCjCWw0fzTCjCVqHCjCdwwp

Shorter Body Depth
Only 36cm in depth and 19cm (35%) shorter than the normal full tower case


----------



## sapetto (Feb 22, 2009)

Expensive but HUGE 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133056


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 22, 2009)

I recommend the CoolerMaster 690, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...STMATCH&Description=Cooler+Master+690&x=0&y=0.  I have two 3870x2's in mine with no space issues so I know you are not going to have any since the 4870x2's is the same dimensions.


----------



## Mediocre (Feb 22, 2009)

Having worked with the TT Armour and just getting a Coolermaster HAF 932 I have to say the HAF is wider and allows much more flexible cable management. 

It's also pretty versatile, able to change out the side fan for 4x120... I changed out the top 240mm fan for a 2x120 radiator...only to find out a 3x120 would have fit.

The biggest bitch i have with it so far is that with the hdd's sideways, 90-degree sata cables are a must

Edit:

TPU Review
The other annoyance is the really bright power light...cut a square of electrical tape and put it over it (blue on/off light with all other case lights red)


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 22, 2009)

I am deciding between these two.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811166005

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811160026

CHIEFTEC  will probably win though.


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 22, 2009)

If you can still find it, grab the Rocketfish case made by Lian Li. It's the case I use and its MASSIVE. My motherboard looks soooo small in it.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 22, 2009)

mrw1986 said:


> If you can still find it, grab the Rocketfish case made by Lian Li. It's the case I use and its MASSIVE. My motherboard looks soooo small in it.



I think these are non existent now.


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 22, 2009)

and what about the nzxt whisper, is a full tower cheap


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 22, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> and what about the nzxt whisper, is a full tower cheap



WOW very interesting ...I was just in my newegg shopping cart and was going to check out with this one
Chief
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811160026

Now I am reconsidering to your recommendation.


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 22, 2009)

take a look at the haf 932! best case I've ever had. Ive got WC and 4870X2 with plenty of room left over.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1198177&postcount=1


----------



## J-Man (Feb 22, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> space = haf 932


Lame case you mean.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 22, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> and what about the nzxt whisper, is a full tower cheap



Hmm reviews were all kind of bad ...


----------



## Polarman (Feb 23, 2009)

I use this:

Titan 650 Server Case. Not the prettiest, but very roomy especialy for X2 type cards.

Unit Dimensions:
- 17.6" (H) x 8.1" (W) x 23" (D)  (3 inches longer than the 1200)
- 44.6cm (H) x 20.5cm (W) x 58.4cm (D) 

http://www.antec.com/usa/productDetails.php?lan=us&id=91561


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 23, 2009)

I have this. Fits your needs I believe and it will still have room! If interested PM me I have images with or without equiptment! Oh I almost forgot its about 26" or so tall!


----------



## paulm (Feb 23, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Lame case you mean.



Whats with you and the hate on the HAF 932? Have you ever used it?

I say go with the Chieftec.


----------



## wolf2009 (Feb 23, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Sorry this one has the 3.25 bays facing the mobo and in the end would frustrate me...It is nice though.



are you talking about the hard disks facing the mobo ? they are not


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Feb 23, 2009)

Lian-Li Armor (Full Tower)? Perhaps a 2:nd hand one would do..


----------



## trt740 (Feb 23, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Heres the Cooler Master Cosmos:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119150
> 
> Has tons of room inside, and i here its a great case, well worth the $200



second that, these also serve as small garages when not in use.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 23, 2009)

trt740 said:


> second that, these also serve as small garages when not in use.



I agree that the Cosmos is a big case, I had my hands on the "S" for a few months. The Xclio 1000 is bigger that I linked to, and roughly the same price. It also includes 8, 180mm seperately lighted and speed controlled fans, if it matters.


----------



## ghost28 (Feb 23, 2009)

I just got a Cooler Haf 932...damn huge....


----------

